# Teichschale als Hochteich.



## Harry (14. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich suche nach Erfahrungen.
Hat oder hatte schon mal jemand von euch, eine fertige Teichschale einfach so hingestellt, ohne einzugraben?
Ich habe dies nun vor.
Rundherum will ich dann Bruchsteine nach Trockenmauerprinzip stapeln.
Die Stufen und Absätze werde ich mit Pflastersteine unterbauen.
Ich bitte hier nur um Erfahrungen. Spekulationen helfen nicht.
Ansonsten gilt: nur ein Versuch macht klug.

 

Danke und Gruß
Harry


----------



## Teich4You (14. Aug. 2015)

Ja kannst du machen. Was soll schon passieren. Ein Hochteich ist eben ein Hochteich, solange du stabil baust. Was im Winter passieren wird, ist das es dir von allen Seiten zufriert, weil die Trockenmauer ja durchlässig ist und keine wirkliche Dämmung darstellt.


----------



## Patrick K (14. Aug. 2015)

Hallo
wenn es eine GFK Wanne ist, denke ich könnte es funzen , bei einer PE Wanne könnte das Material zu schwach sein , dann würde ich das ganze mit Muttererde unterfüttern
so wie hier.....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/493539/
salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Aug. 2015)

Ich hatte ziemlich die selbe Wanne. Habe nur den untersten Bereich eingebuddelt. Hat mehere Jahre funktioniert. Ist auch nicht kaputtgefroren. Etwas Unterfüttern mit Mauersteinen musste Ich. Ging aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## Harry (15. Aug. 2015)

Okay, vielen Dank. 
Dann werde ich mich mal dran geben. 
Gruß Harry


----------



## bergi (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Harry,
wir hatten so einen - eventuell genau denselben - Teich auch erst so frei auf der Terrasse stehen. Durch Hitze/Kälte hat sich das Ganze aber dann verformt, so dass die Oberkante nicht mehr genau horizontal war. Abhilfe haben wir durch Holzbohlen geschaffen, die um den Teich angeordnet und mit der Oberkante verschraubt wurden. 
Irgendein stabilisierendes Element brauchst du also. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Harry (24. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich möchte hinten die Aussparung mit niedrigen Pflanzen besetzen. 
Sie sollen maximal 20 cm über dem Wasser rausragen und einen schön dichten Teppich bilden.
Könnt ihr mir da einen Tipp geben, was sich hierfür eignet? 
Gruß Harry


----------



## Harry (25. Aug. 2015)

Heute fertig gestellt.


----------



## Christine (26. Aug. 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das sieht ja vielversprechend aus, wenn die Bepflanzung erstmal Fuß fasst. Ich befürchte nur, die Seerose ist eine Sorte, die dem Teichlein über den Kopf wachsen wird.


----------



## Christine (26. Aug. 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das sieht ja vielversprechend aus, wenn die Bepflanzung erstmal Fuß fasst. Ich befürchte nur, die Seerose ist eine Sorte, die dem Teichlein über den Kopf wachsen wird.


----------



## Harry (26. Aug. 2015)

Ja, das kann durchaus sein.
Das kommt davon wenn man im Baumarkt kauft.
War als Nymphaea firecrest __ ZWERGSEEROSE ausgezeichnet.
Da ich mich nie mit dem Thema Seerose auseinander gesetzt habe, hat sich das für mich gut angehört.
Habe für die Flachwasserzone heute __ Wassernabel und Sumpfvergissmeinnicht gekauft.
Gruß Harry


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Aug. 2015)

Harry schrieb:


> Nymphaea firecrest


* defekter Link entfernt *
Hört sich erst mal nicht schlecht an. 

Flache Pflanze.... 
Heimische Sumpfdotter.
 "Houttuynia cordata `Chameleon`- __ Eidechsenschwanz"
Crassula helmsii  mag ich auch, gilt als invasiver Art


----------



## Harry (28. Aug. 2015)

Noch ein Foto, fertig bepflanzt. 
Nächstes Jahr dann ein Vergleichsfoto.


----------

